# Edwardian Radio Room



## cncshrops (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm not particularly a maritime buff, but a batch of old negatives was handed to me recently and I'd like to share the relevant ones here.
So, by way of context; this image dates to around 1912-13 judging from the other pics in the collection. I'm sorry the quality isn't better but it's amazing that they survived at all since they were rescued from a Liverpool skip 30-odd years ago.
If there's interest I could add a couple more images that might be deck-shots of the same ship (although it would be hard to be sure).

Phil


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

cncshrops,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. We are always happy to view old photos. They would be best posted in the respective galleries. 

Hawkey01


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

If that is a sample, let's have the others please! These look really interesting and in fact should arguably be offered to the science museum or national archives.


----------

